# Εκστρατεία επιστροφής των αρχαίων ελληνικών και λατινικών στα βρετανικά σχολεία



## Prwteas (Nov 30, 2010)

http://totefteri.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_5991.html

Διαδικτυακή εκστρατεία ύψους 2,5 εκατ. ευρώ για την επιστροφή των αρχαίων ελληνικών και των λατινικών στα σχολεία ξεκίνησε στη Βρετανία. Γνωστοί ηθοποιοί, παρουσιαστές, συγγραφείς και ο δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου στηρίζουν την πρωτοβουλία, ενώ τα σχολεία που ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να κάνουν αιτήσεις στη σχετική ιστοσελίδα για την κάλυψη δαπανών για διδασκαλία και βιβλία.

Η εκστρατεία για την επιστροφή των κλασικών γλωσσών στα βρετανικά σχολεία έχει επικεφαλής τη Βρετανίδα παρουσιάστρια, συγγραφέα και ιστορικό Μπέτανι Χιουγκς Χιουζ. Σκοπός είναι να έχει αποκατασταθεί η διδασκαλία αρχαίων ελληνικών και λατινικών σε 100 δημόσια σχολεία έως το 2020, με τη βοήθεια χορηγιών από ανθρώπους που θαυμάζουν την κλασική παιδεία.

Η ιστοσελίδα www.classicsforall.com έχει συγκεντρώσει ήδη περίπου 250.000 στερλίνες από λάτρεις των κλασικών σπουδών, στοχεύοντας στη συγκέντρωση τέτοιου ποσού κάθε χρόνο. Τα σχολεία που ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση στην ιστοσελίδα, για την αναζήτηση διδακτικού προσωπικού και κατάλληλων βιβλίων. Αυτή την εβδομάδα θα συναντηθούν οι υπεύθυνοι της εκστρατείας με το Βρετανό υπουργό Παιδείας Νικ Γκιμπ, για να συζητήσουν την επανένταξη των γλωσσών αυτών στο εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα της χώρας.

Στους διάσημους υποστηρικτές της εκστρατείας συγκαταλέγονται ο θεατρικός συγγραφέας Τομ Στόπαρντ, ο συγγραφέας αστυνομικών μυθιστορημάτων Κόλιν Ντέξτερ, η ηθοποιός Τζοάνα Λάμλεϊ και ο δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου, Μπόρις Τζόνσον. Ο τελευταίος μάλιστα, δηλώνει πως: "οι κλασικές γλώσσες με έκαναν αυτό που είμαι». Σύμφωνα με έρευνες που επικαλείται η Χιουζ, μαθητές που έχουν διδαχθεί αυτές τις γλώσσες απορροφώνται πιο εύκολα από την αγορά εργασίας, ενώ παρουσιάζουν καλύτερες επιδόσεις σε αγγλικά, μαθηματικά και άλλες ξένες γλώσσες.

Παράλληλα, το ενδιαφέρον για τις «νεκρές γλώσσες», παρουσιάζει αύξηση τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ταινίες, σειρές και κόμικ με θέματα από την ελληνική ιστορία γίνονται όλο κι πιο δημοφιλείς, με την ταινία «300» να κάνει εισπράξεις 72 εκατ. δολαρίων το πρώτο Σαββατοκύριακο προβολής. Επίσης, η σειρά λατινικών βιβλίων «Minimus» έχει πουλήσει 115.000 αντίτυπα. Η Χιουζ έχει παρουσιάσει στη βρετανική τηλεόραση επιτυχημένα ντοκιμαντέρ με θέματα από την ελληνική ιστορία και μυθολογία, ενώ πολλοί επικοινωνούν μαζί της ρωτώντας πού μπορούν να διδαχθούν λατινικά ή αρχαία ελληνικά.

Ενώ το ποσοστό των γονέων που επιθυμούν τα παιδιά τους να τις διδαχθούν αυξάνεται, σήμερα μόνο το 16% των δημόσιων σχολείων της Βρετανίας διδάσκει έστω τη μία από τις δύο κλασικές γλώσσες, ενώ στα αποκαλούμενα «ανεξάρτητα» σχολεία το 70%. Κάθε χρόνο προσλαμβάνονται από το υπουργείο Παιδείας 27 καθηγητές κλασικών γλωσσών, ενώ συνταξιοδοτούνται 60, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται τεράστιο κενό.

«Είναι τραγωδία, με την ελληνική έννοια του όρου, να στερούμε από τα παιδιά αυτή την ευκαιρία», αναφέρει η Χιουζ στους Sunday Times.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2010)

Ε ρε Μπέτανι, τι σου 'μελλε να πάθεις, γέμισε το διαδίκτυο με Χιουγκς! Η είδηση αυτή διαδόθηκε σε εκατοντάδες ελληναράδικα με τη λάθος προφορά. Για το βιβλίο της για την ωραία Ελένη (με τη σωστή μεταγραφή σε Χιουζ) ελάχιστες δεκάδες οι αναφορές. 

(Μπορούμε να τους στείλουμε τον Άδωνη; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

Καλό μήνα, αλήθεια.

Υπάρχει μεγάλη χαρά για την είδηση ότι από το 2014 τα δημοτικά σχολεία στη Βρετανία θα επιλέγουν τουλάχιστον μία ξένη γλώσσα για υποχρεωτική διδασκαλία, και μία από τις επτά που θα προσφέρονται θα είναι η αρχαία ελληνική: «Οι Βρετανοί μαθητές από την ηλικία των επτά ετών θα διδάσκονται γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ισπανικά, ιταλικά, μανδαρίνικα κινέζικα, λατινικά ή αρχαία ελληνικά».
http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/art...a-sta-vretanika-dimotika-sholeia-apo-to-2014/

Κάπου μάλιστα διάβασα: «Michael Gove has signed a deal to bring 1,000 Mandarin teachers to the UK. But these teachers will be deployed in secondary schools, not the 17,000 state primary schools that serve 4 million children in England. And of the 1,000 teachers, only 150 will be fully qualified to teach GCSEs».

Για να έρθουμε στην πρακτική διάσταση: Λέτε να χρειαστεί να τους στείλουμε φιλολόγους; Μη σας πιάνουν ενθουσιασμοί. Λέει στην Τέλεγκραφ:
French, German and Spanish are expected to be the most popular choices for primary schools, followed by Italian and Mandarin.


----------



## Electra (Dec 1, 2012)

Καλό μήνα σ'όλους:)!

My hometown university offers...

Medieval Greek language at three levels;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> από το 2014 τα δημοτικά σχολεία στη Βρετανία θα επιλέγουν τουλάχιστον μία ξένη γλώσσα για υποχρεωτική διδασκαλία, και μία από τις επτά που θα προσφέρονται θα είναι η αρχαία ελληνική: «Οι Βρετανοί μαθητές από την ηλικία των επτά ετών θα διδάσκονται γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ισπανικά, ιταλικά, μανδαρίνικα κινέζικα, λατινικά ή αρχαία ελληνικά».


Μα πώς βάζουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι τις σύγχρονες, ομιλούμενες γλώσσες, με τις αρχαίες, νεκρές γλώσσες; Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε διαφορετικά μαθήματα; Μάθημα ξένων γλωσσών, με επιλογές γερμανικά-γαλλικά-ισπανικά-ιταλικά-κινέζικα-προσθέστεότιθέλετε, και μάθημα αρχαίων γλωσσών [ή κλασσικών ή όπωςθέτεπείτετο] με επιλογές λατινικά-αρχαία ελληνικά-προσθέστεότιθέλετε [σανσκριτικά, λόγου χάρη - εντάξει ένα παράδειγμα έφερα δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα].


----------



## Electra (Dec 1, 2012)

Οντως! 

And where is Modern Greek in the programme? Has Greek been consigned to the 'dead languages' category only? There's nothing wrong with 'dead languages' from my point of view, but the fact that Greek is "alive and kicking" seems to have been overlooked!


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της Telegraph που ανέφερα πιο πάνω:

According to officials, Latin and ancient Greek were included to “give primary schools further options”, with claims that they can provide a good grounding in grammar, syntax and vocabulary which can boost pupils’ understanding of other modern languages. 

Αναμενόμενο. Η επένδυση σε νεκρές γλώσσες είναι επένδυση υποδομής αν γίνει σωστά. Προσωπικά θα σχεδίαζα ένα οκτάμηνο με βασικές αρχές των αρχαίων ελληνικών _και_ των λατινικών, μαζί — αρχών με τις οποίες μπορείς να δείξεις πώς επηρέασαν τις ρομανικές γλώσσες, λίγο λεξιλόγιο και κυρίως δομικά στοιχεία, αυτά που επιτρέπουν να δεις τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στις ρομανικές γλώσσες και την αγγλική ή ανάμεσα στα αγγλικά της καθομιλουμένης και τα επίσημα με το ελληνολατινικό λεξιλόγιό τους. Σερβιρισμένα με τρόπους που θα συγκινήσουν τα σημερινά εντεκάχρονα. Διότι βέβαια ούτε αρχαία ελληνικά μαθαίνεις ούτε τις ζωντανές γλώσσες θα καταλάβεις καλύτερα αν σε πεθάνουν να παπαγαλίζεις τη μια κλίση μετά την άλλη.

Οι υπόλοιπες γλώσσες είναι άμεση επένδυση. Οι Βρετανοί δεν έχουν χάσει τη βεβαιότητα ότι με τη γλώσσα τους θα πρέπει να μπορούν να τα βγάζουν πέρα παντού, ότι σε οποιαδήποτε διμερή σχέση ο άλλος έχει μεγαλύτερη υποχρέωση να γνωρίζει αγγλικά απ’ ό,τι οι ίδιοι να γνωρίζουν τη γλώσσα του άλλου. Ωστόσο, αντιλαμβάνονται τα πλεονεκτήματα τού να μιλήσεις στον άλλο στη δική του γλώσσα και, ταυτόχρονα, να μπορείς να μαθαίνεις τι λένε οι άλλοι αναμεταξύ τους. Οι άλλες πέντε γλώσσες λοιπόν είναι επενδύσεις στις γεωπολιτικές εξελίξεις. Με ξένισαν τα μανδαρίνικα. Θα περίμενα, μαζί με τα ρωσικά και τα αραβικά, να βρίσκονται στις γλώσσες της δευτεροβάθμιας μόνο. Ίσως πάλι ελπίζουν να μαγέψουν τα παιδιά με το σχέδιο και τους ήχους της γλώσσας.

Αλλά τα νέα ελληνικά δεν είναι έξυπνη επένδυση. Γι’ αυτό άλλωστε έγραψα τα παραπάνω στα ελληνικά. Να μην το διαδίδουμε κιόλας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με ξένισαν τα μανδαρίνικα.



Δεν ζεις εδώ, γι' αυτό. 
Είναι η ξένη γλώσσα της μόδας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2012)

Μα και εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι της μόδας. Στα χαϊκλασάτα ιδιωτικά (π.χ. Κωστέας Γείτονας) μια επιλογή ξένης γλώσσας είναι και τα κινέζικα. Μιλάμε τώρα εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια, 7-8 χρόνια τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προσωπικά θα σχεδίαζα ένα οκτάμηνο με βασικές αρχές των αρχαίων ελληνικών και των λατινικών, μαζί — αρχών με τις οποίες μπορείς να δείξεις πώς επηρέασαν τις ρομανικές γλώσσες, λίγο λεξιλόγιο και κυρίως δομικά στοιχεία, αυτά που επιτρέπουν να δεις τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στις ρομανικές γλώσσες και την αγγλική ή ανάμεσα στα αγγλικά της καθομιλουμένης και τα επίσημα με το ελληνολατινικό λεξιλόγιό τους.



Έχω επανειλημμένα συμβουλεύσει, όποτε το φέρει η συζήτηση, νεαρά παιδιά που επιλέγουν να σπουδάσουν μαθηματικά ή υπολογιστές να αφιερώσουν λίγο από το χρόνο τους για να μάθουν λίγα λατινικά, όσα προφτάσουν. Τους εξηγώ ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου θα τους ωφελήσει, αφού οι σπουδές τους θα είναι πάνω σε κάποιου είδους κώδικες, να δουν πώς λειτουργεί στην πράξη ένας κώδικας, μια ανθρώπινη γλώσσα. Τα λατινικά για τους Έλληνες μαθητές πιστεύω ότι πλεονεκτούν σε σχέση με τα αρχαία ελληνικά, διότι αφενός δεν είναι φορτωμένα με το καταθλιπτικό ιδεολογικό βάρος των αρχαίων ελληνικών, που τους αποτρέπει εξαρχής να τα προσεγγίσουν, αφετέρου, ως γλώσσα με μικρότερη σε βάθος ιστορία, γλώσσα που δεν πρόλαβε να μιληθεί πολύ, ή σε πολλές μορφές, κι έτσι να αποκτήσει εξαιρέσεις, ανώμαλους τύπους και εναλλακτικές ποικιλίες, παρέχει πιο συνεκτική εικόνα ενός γλωσσικού εργαλείου στην εφαρμογή του (ή τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η εικόνα που αποκόμισα εγώ όταν τα έμαθα).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> εγώ όταν τα έμαθα).


Απίστευτα πράγματα. Χτες το βράδυ, στο εντελώς άσχετο, μνημονεύαμε Ανδρακάκο (σχόλια 34-62-64). Και πριν από μερικές μέρες περιέγραφα στην αδελφή μου τα χούγια του Μυτιληναίου. :s


----------

